
Startups - Great ideas vs. Great experiences - sergiutruta
http://www.sergiutruta.com/2007/05/01/startups-great-ideas-vs-great-experiences/
======
danielha
The second thing. Where is this brilliant idea going to come from? Get started
doing something first and better ideas will come. Don't sit around waiting for
an epiphany.

------
sergiutruta
what do you think is a best approach for a startup? waiting for a brilliant
idea, or starting with a simple idea and then focusing on giving a good
experience to your customers?

~~~
davidw
"On the other hand, there are also companies which started their businesses
from brilliant ideas: Microsoft (operating system), IBM (personal computers),"

IBM was around for just a few years prior to the PC:-) It's a good point
nonetheless.

